# rear brakes



## alt man (Oct 1, 2006)

hey guys. first, thanks for all the help. learning more & more about imports. the more i learn the more i can help others. anyway, another question: was going to look at the rear brake shoes, but i see where 2 bolts have to be screwed in to pull loose the drum. any idea what the bolt size is? kinda stuck until i can do this. thanks again.


----------



## alt man (Oct 1, 2006)

come guys. surely SOMEBODY has changed their own rear brakes.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

I have but mine are disc. Sorry. Have you tried going to a local parts store and asking them to use a thread/pitch gauge on a new drum for you?


Darktide


----------



## leigh08 (Aug 9, 2005)

I am also interested to know the same thing. It would also ba a great help if someone recommend a nice place for rear brake shoes. 

Thanks in advance for any input


----------

